# Amish sawmill



## kazuma78

So while I was home this weekend I stopped by an amish sawmill to see what they had available. They told me they saw maple, oak, ash and cherry there. The funny thing is when I was looking at their logs they had several HEAVILY ambrosia sticken logs in their pile. They also said they see curly figure very often and just burn their burls I talked to them and asked what they get for their wood. They said it is almost all green sawed and they get *47 cents *per board foot. Now this sounded cheap to me even for green sawed wood. So I told them to save me anything figured they find and any burls they cut off. Ill have my family go over in a couple of weeks and see what they found for me. Does this price seem crazy cheap to anyone else?


----------



## TimR

Sounds like you may have a great new source, esp for burls. I'd be sure to return a finished piece or three to establish and maintain a good relationship.


----------



## Nature Man

Perhaps this is a gold mine... Chuck


----------



## jimmyjames

There's an Amish sawmill down in Missouri that my friend went to, picked up some huge walnut slabs for $10 each..... they don't sell much of the wood though they use most of it for furniture


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

kazuma78 said:


> So while I was home this weekend I stopped by an amish sawmill to see what they had available. They told me they saw maple, oak, ash and cherry there. The funny thing is when I was looking at their logs they had several HEAVILY ambrosia sticken logs in their pile. They also said they see curly figure very often and just burn their burls I talked to them and asked what they get for their wood. They said it is almost all green sawed and they get *47 cents *per board foot. Now this sounded cheap to me even for green sawed wood. So I told them to save me anything figured they find and any burls they cut off. Ill have my family go over in a couple of weeks and see what they found for me. Does this price seem crazy cheap to anyone else?



Sounds about right..... The amish will most often beat anybody's price. In my neck of the woods they sell lumber for $1-$2 bucks a BF Dried ( including walnut). If it is green I could see it going less than that. The only complaint I have ever heard about the amish lumber around here is that the supply is inconsistent and people would buy more if it were available. Nice score finding out about their mill. Hopefully you can get the hook up on the figured stuff.


----------



## DKMD

I'd give 47 cents/bf for burls all day long! Sounds like it would be a neat place to visit, and I'd definitely plan on returning some finished work to keep them interested in setting aside burls for you.


----------



## kazuma78

They didnt have any burls on hand but they said they would save them back for me when they came across them. They saw all kinds of stuff and had LOTS of logs there so I think their supply would be consistent. I forgot to ask about walnut but its a local tree so I am sure they get it from time to time. Too bad I dont live back at home anymore or else I would be frequenting that place as well as the other 3 amish sawmills in the area. Could be gold in them there somewhere!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

kazuma78 said:


> They didnt have any burls on hand but they said they would save them back for me when they came across them. They saw all kinds of stuff and had LOTS of logs there so I think their supply would be consistent. I forgot to ask about walnut but its a local tree so I am sure they get it from time to time. Too bad I dont live back at home anymore or else I would be frequenting that place as well as the other 3 amish sawmills in the area. Could be gold in them there somewhere!



At .47 cents per BF you could buy dry , and resell for a profit on many species. Good news is that the gold you refer to grows on trees


----------



## kazuma78

What would be a good deal for someone to pay for dried Ambrosia Maple with plenty of striping?


----------



## HomeBody

I deal with the Amish often. Furniture, siding on my pole barn, food. I've never been ripped off by them and they've always done great work. I'll have to drive over to where they live and see if I can find a sawmill or two.
Thanks for the tip. Gary


----------



## sprucegum

HomeBody said:


> I deal with the Amish often. Furniture, siding on my pole barn, food. I've never been ripped off by them and they've always done great work. I'll have to drive over to where they live and see if I can find a sawmill or two.
> Thanks for the tip. Gary



I have a friend who is a long haul trucker. I sometimes picks up a load at a Amish mill. There is no fork lift at the mill. He says when he pulls in people just seem to show up to help load, they shut the mill down and the whole mill crew pitches in. In about a hour he has a perfectly put together load and is back on the road.


----------



## Flacer22

kazuma78 said:


> They didnt have any burls on hand but they said they would save them back for me when they came across them. They saw all kinds of stuff and had LOTS of logs there so I think their supply would be consistent. I forgot to ask about walnut but its a local tree so I am sure they get it from time to time. Too bad I dont live back at home anymore or else I would be frequenting that place as well as the other 3 amish sawmills in the area. Could be gold in them there somewhere!



HaHa alot of the amish loggers in the area ive become friends with over the years buying chainsaws and what not from them. Also i sell logs to alot of them last few years. There a gold mine for sure gotten alot of nice stuff last year from ones around me. Then again we might be going to the same mills haha!!!


----------



## kazuma78

Flacer22 said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt have any burls on hand but they said they would save them back for me when they came across them. They saw all kinds of stuff and had LOTS of logs there so I think their supply would be consistent. I forgot to ask about walnut but its a local tree so I am sure they get it from time to time. Too bad I dont live back at home anymore or else I would be frequenting that place as well as the other 3 amish sawmills in the area. Could be gold in them there somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa alot of the amish loggers in the area ive become friends with over the years buying chainsaws and what not from them. Also i sell logs to alot of them last few years. There a gold mine for sure gotten alot of nice stuff last year from ones around me. Then again we might be going to the same mills haha!!!
Click to expand...


Haha I hope not! That way we can both score some sweet deals!


----------



## Nature Man

I don't think there are any Amish sawmills in Northern California, unfortunately!!! Chuck


----------



## sprucegum

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8nyrP8bclI
This utube video has been around for a while and probably most of you have seen it if you have not it is a good way to spend a few minuets. Don't know if they are Amish but they dress the part.


----------



## ironman123

Wow Sprucegum. Thanks for listing. Love steam engines.

Ray


----------



## Nature Man

Very enjoyable video. Thanks. What a rip roaring saw!!! Chuck


----------



## HomeBody

sprucegum said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8nyrP8bclI
> This utube video has been around for a while and probably most of you have seen it if you have not it is a good way to spend a few minuets. Don't know if they are Amish but they dress the part.



Amish men that are married wear a beard with no moustache. Unmarried men have no beard. You can always tell a "real" Amish by their jeans. They are always homemade with no pockets. That fat kid with the red t-shirt and man boobs was definitely not Amish. Gary


----------



## jmurray

HomeBody said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8nyrP8bclI
> This utube video has been around for a while and probably most of you have seen it if you have not it is a good way to spend a few minuets. Don't know if they are Amish but they dress the part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amish men that are married wear a beard with no moustache. Unmarried men have no beard. You can always tell a "real" Amish by their jeans. They are always homemade with no pockets. That fat kid with the red t-shirt and man boobs was definitely not Amish. Gary
Click to expand...

I admire their work ethic, can you imagine the typical American teen showing up to work 4 foot from that blade. Great video


----------

